# hold gravitas



## Baba May

Am întâlnit expresia to *hold gravitas* într-un text de istorie politică recentă: 

"The committee met weekly, considered weighty papers, had lengthy discussions and *held* some *gravitas* in the system."

Care dintre traduceri ar fi mai potrivită?
- a păstra/menține seriozitatea
- a impune un comportament solemn
Sau poate alte soluții.


----------



## farscape

A menține prestanța (o prezență impunătoare?), mă gândesc.


----------



## irinet

Aș spune, "mențineau solemnitatea".


----------



## farscape

Știu și eu, gravitas nu înseamnă solemn, chiar în contextul dat.


----------

